# Planning a move to Canada...



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello :wave:

I am a Canadian citizen living in the Bahamas from birth (I have a Canadian Passport & my Citizen Card). I am married to a Bahamian citizen and have 2 children. One whom was born before 2009 and i'm in the process of applying for his citizen card.

We are looking into moving to Canada now and would (hopefully) be living with family for about 6 months to a year in the Toronto area. 

I am a stay at home mom, and my husband would be working.

My questions are:
1} Would my husband be able to get a job right away after arriving since he is the sole provider? 

2} Would he need any special documents in order to get a job?

3} What is the typical cost of applying for these documents (if any)?

He works at the Container Port here in the Bahamas, and drives the Forklift, Straddle Carrier, Empty Container Handler and Top Loader. He also worked as a Berth Operator at the same company. However, he'd be willing to do any job

I'm really excited to be planning our move, but it's also a little frustrating lol

Thank you in advance,
Catrina D


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cat2223 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen living in the Bahamas from birth (I have a Canadian Passport & my Citizen Card). I am married to a Bahamian citizen and have 2 children. One whom was born before 2009 and i'm in the process of applying for his citizen card.
> 
> ...


You will require ti sponsor your husband and you should read the following website:-
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
He can apply for a Spousal Open Work Permit and, if granted, all he will need to get work is a Social Insurance Number(SIN)


----------



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks

Where do i apply for the Open work permit...and i wonder if i can do that from outside the country?

Thanks again.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

How did you obtain Canadian citizenship?


----------



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> How did you obtain Canadian citizenship?


My mother is a Canadian, born in Canada. She moved to the Bahamas when she met my dad. When i was born she applied for my citizen card. This was 1984.


----------



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

And i also was wondering, could we move there, get a work permit, work, and then apply for PR/Sponsor?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

cat2223 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen living in the Bahamas from birth (I have a Canadian Passport & my Citizen Card). I am married to a Bahamian citizen and have 2 children. One whom was born before 2009 and i'm in the process of applying for his citizen card.
> 
> ...


As you probably know your husband will have to apply for immigrant status at the local Canadian Embassy. He will accumulate points based on many factors and if he accumulates enough they will let him in. Once he gets 'landed immigrant status' he will apply for his social sercurity card at the nearest office (Toronto) and can then apply for work. He can also apply for work before he arrives in Canada and if offered a job this will aid his application for immigrant status. I assume you will be using your parents as sponsers? You can sponser him yourself of course but maybe, I am not sure, but maybe having your parents sponser him might aid his application.
When you make application at your nearest embassy all this will be explained.

Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> As you probably know your husband will have to apply for immigrant status at the local Canadian Embassy. He will accumulate points based on many factors and if he accumulates enough they will let him in. Once he gets 'landed immigrant status' he will apply for his social sercurity card at the nearest office (Toronto) and can then apply for work. He can also apply for work before he arrives in Canada and if offered a job this will aid his application for immigrant status. I assume you will be using your parents as sponsers? You can sponser him yourself of course but maybe, I am not sure, but maybe having your parents sponser him might aid his application.
> When you make application at your nearest embassy all this will be explained.
> 
> Good luck


I can't say I agree with everything you've said here. She and her children are/will be Canadian citizens and as such she can return to Canada at will without any involvement of her parents. As a Canadian citizen she can sponsor her husband under Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children

I believe her husband at the border and upon arrival in Canada, can apply for a Spousal Open Work Permit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I can't say I agree with everything you've said here. She and her children are/will be Canadian citizens and as such she can return to Canada at will without any involvement of her parents. As a Canadian citizen she can sponsor her husband under Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
> 
> I believe her husband at the border and upon arrival in Canada, can apply for a Spousal Open Work Permit.


I am aware of the fact she can return at will, if you look at my post I was referring to her husband and the fact she said she was going to live with her parents. I raised the question that possibly being sponsored by her parents already in Canada might aid his application for immigrant status and as I said "I do not know".
I sponsored my wife when she applied to immigrate to Canada from England, we were both living in the UK at the time. London did not make it easy for her to come to Canada as an immigrant.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> I am aware of the fact she can return at will, if you look at my post I was referring to her husband and the fact she said she was going to live with her parents. I raised the question that possibly being sponsored by her parents already in Canada might aid his application for immigrant status and as I said "I do not know".
> I sponsored my wife when she applied to immigrate to Canada from England, we were both living in the UK at the time. London did not make it easy for her to come to Canada as an immigrant.


I do not believe that her parents would be permitted to sponsor him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I do not believe that her parents would be permitted to sponsor him.


Look through the list of officially acceptable sponsors!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> She and her children are/will be Canadian citizens...


It sounds like the 2nd child may not be a Canadian citizen since it may have been in the 2nd generation born outside Canada. According to the OP, her 1st child was born before 2009 - and so the law change that was introduced in 2009 (limiting Canadian citizenship by descent to the first generation born outside Canada) does not apply to the 1st child.


----------



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys

I'll probably call the embassy also (either the one for the caribbean or the consolate in Canada) tomorrow or so.

Thanks alot for the replies


----------



## cat2223 (Jan 18, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> It sounds like the 2nd child may not be a Canadian citizen since it may have been in the 2nd generation born outside Canada. According to the OP, her 1st child was born before 2009 - and so the law change that was introduced in 2009 (limiting Canadian citizenship by descent to the first generation born outside Canada) does not apply to the 1st child.


Right, the baby (born 2010) won't be a citizen...only my oldest who was born in 2007 can apply for citizenship right now.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> Look through the list of officially acceptable sponsors!


Okay, I did. Please tell me where, in the following, it states sons-in-law may be sponsored.
*Who can be sponsored*

You can sponsor:

* parents
* grandparents
* brothers or sisters, nephews or nieces, granddaughters or grandsons who are orphaned, under 18 years of age and not married or in a common-law relationship
* another relative of any age or relationship but only under specific conditions (see Note below)
* accompanying relatives of the above (for example, spouse, partner and dependent children).

Note: you can sponsor one relative regardless of age or relationship only if you do not have a living spouse or common-law partner, conjugal partner, a son or daughter, parent, grandparent, sibling, uncle, aunt, nephew or niece who could be sponsored as a member of the family class, and you do not have any relative who is a Canadian citizen or a permanent resident or registered as an Indian under the Indian Act.
Who cannot be sponsored

Other relatives, such as brothers and sisters over 18, or adult independent children cannot be sponsored. However, if they apply to immigrate under the Skilled Worker Class, they may get extra points for adaptability for having a relative in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Okay, I did. Please tell me where, in the following, it states sons-in-law may be sponsored.
> *Who can be sponsored*
> 
> You can sponsor:
> ...


Sorry my misreading of the last category. However, my reference to to in law sponsorship was merely an aside with a strong caveate.


----------



## tiger23 (May 29, 2013)

I am a Bahamian so is my fiancé were trying to move to Canada with our two children he has job offers I also am applying I want to know what steps we should take were really trying to move from the Bahamas for a better life for our kids


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What do you and your fiancé do for livings?


----------

